# Faraday Cage Bags



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Any good recommendations out there?...am looking to protect batteries, cell phone, laptop, radio, etc...


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

?????? .... you mean like static bags that claim to protect against an EMP pulse? .... if you look closely on the website there's usually a disclaimer that very much destroys the reliability .... go with the reliable and put some metal into play .....


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> ?????? .... you mean like static bags that claim to protect against an EMP pulse? .... if you look closely on the website there's usually a disclaimer that very much destroys the reliability .... go with the reliable and put some metal into play .....


Not static bags, but the heavy bags claimed to be all one needs...I do have some galvanized steel cans to put the bags in if necessary..


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

db2469 said:


> Not static bags, but the heavy bags claimed to be all one needs...I do have some galvanized steel cans to put the bags in if necessary..


no idea what you mean .... but even wrapping electronics in heavy tin foils won'get the job done guaranteed ....

there's all kinds of BS ideas and out & out wrong info out there about EMPs & solar flares - and protection from their effects ....


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

There's too many variables to predict what will actually happen. Most of us that have electronics saved usually have them packaged away for the absolutely worst case scenario possible.


----------

